# Lowrance X125 Screen Issues



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Just brought home a bass boat that I bought from a fellow OGF'er. When I bought it he told me that last season the screen on the Lowrance X125 started going blank. I had it in the garage last night and got all the wires hooked up to the batteries and it did just what he said. When you turn it on, the screen turns on but it only stays on for about two seconds then goes blank. When you push the bottons they beep so it looks like it's getting power just fine, just no screen. Any suggestions on what I could try? I don't want to spend the money on a new one if there's an easy fix.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

You could try to hard boot it. Push and hold the zoom in and out buttons then hold the power button in until the main map comes up. Also check for software updates.


----------



## LUCIUS (Nov 22, 2007)

Start with the unit powered off and then do what madmac said.


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

cmalinowski said:


> Just brought home a bass boat that I bought from a fellow OGF'er. When I bought it he told me that last season the screen on the Lowrance X125 started going blank. I had it in the garage last night and got all the wires hooked up to the batteries and it did just what he said. When you turn it on, the screen turns on but it only stays on for about two seconds then goes blank. When you push the bottons they beep so it looks like it's getting power just fine, just no screen. Any suggestions on what I could try? I don't want to spend the money on a new one if there's an easy fix.


 Make sure you're getting plenty of power from the battery. If not, this is exactly one of the things a Lowrance will do.


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Okay, I tried the hard reset, no luck, it did the same thing. 

As far as checking power, what's the best way for me to see what voltage I'm getting, I assume just go buy a small volt meter?


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

cmalinowski said:


> Okay, I tried the hard reset, no luck, it did the same thing.
> 
> As far as checking power, what's the best way for me to see what voltage I'm getting, I assume just go buy a small volt meter?


Get you a volt meter and pull the plug. Usually the larger hole will be the hot. Go to Lowrances website and you can pull up a pin diagram on your unit.


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm pick one up in the morning, thanks for helping out.


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

I don't know about your X125 on my X135 you can get a voltage readout to show on the screen.


----------



## redeye-cle (Nov 7, 2007)

i've had lowrance units for yrs.i would go w/ the dead batt. theory first..


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Well I ended unplugging the unit and I took it up to Gander Mountain at lunchtime. They unplugged the X125 they had on the floor and plugged mine in, same problem happened. At this point I think something is screwed up on the inside. I went ahead and picked up a X96 and I'm going to install it this weekend. I'm thinking when I get a few bucks saved up I might send the X125 into Lowrance and have them fix it, maybe mount it up front by the electric motor.


----------



## beagle52 (Apr 15, 2007)

You might want to restore factory setting. If the programs are so scrambled up the picture will disappear. To restore factiory settings press MENU /MENU /downto reset options/ ENT. The unit will ask if you want to reset all the options. Pressarrow left to yes/enter. All options are reset to original setting. Try this before you send it to the factory. Leroy


----------

